# SUCCINT video about TIPPING on Ridehail



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Probably not much new here to your seasoned Ride-Hail driver, but this is a succinct video put together by VOX/FuturePerfect on the Tipping Issues and Culture in the Ride-Hail industry.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Posted this to my Facebook yesterday so ally friends will get a clue about tipping etiquette. Very well put together story, for a change...


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Probably not much new here to your seasoned Ride-Hail driver, but this is a succinct video put together by VOX/FuturePerfect on the Tipping Issues and Culture in the Ride-Hail industry.


This video triggers me HARD


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Posted this to my Facebook yesterday so ally friends will get a clue about tipping etiquette. Very well put together story, for a change...


You have friends?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> You have friends?


Dont be Jealous !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> You have friends?


It's rare.. but let's just call them aquantences... and yeah I spelled it wrong lol


----------

